# GOON V1.5 REVIEW & GIVEAWAY - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (6/6/17)

The latest Goon V1.5's have arrived!! Pre-orders have shipped and balance of stock is available on our website.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-now-in-stock-authentic-goon-v1-5

*Join us this evening for a live review on our YouTube Channel at 8:30pm and stand a chance to win a 528 Goon Pack:

Consists of:
1 x Black Goon V1.5
1 x 528 Custom Colour Tip
1 x 528 Sticker

JOIN US HERE AT 8:30PM:
*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

Epic!!!


----------



## SparMan (6/6/17)

Not pleased with how that competition just went. People answered the question *before* the question had even been asked because it was blatantly obvious what the question was going to be. Definitely not lag on my side, just really poor planning.


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

SparMan said:


> Not pleased with how that competition just went. People answered the question *before* the question had even been asked because it was blatantly obvious what the question was going to be. Definitely not lag on my side, just really poor planning.


The comp is run this way because it's too much work to randomize and select a winner. IMO its just luck. If you answer the question before it's asked you may or may not have the correct answer.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SparMan (6/6/17)

@daniel craig Uh. I guess I'm just a little peeved as I had the answer typed and waiting for when you asked, as I assumed any answers before the question would be disqualified. Thanks for clarifying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/6/17)

Great evening spent with The Sirs, 
Well done to Mrs M.
Thanx guys, that was awesomeness 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

Missed the feed. What was the consensus on the review of the 1.5?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Missed the feed. What was the consensus on the review of the 1.5?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


You need one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> You need one!


Awesome. Dont worry its in transit.  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome. Dont worry its in transit.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


You will love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

